# Fett, Montagepaste und andere Sonnencremes



## Bierschinken88 (11. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Fragen zu diversen Mittelchen, die man so erwerben kann.

Und zwar; wozu genau dient "Montagepaste"? - Geht es nur darum die Haftreibung zu erhöhen?
Dann würde mich interessieren, ob es sinnvoll ist, davon ein Tübchen auf Lager zu haben, weil man z.b. damit alle Nase lang mal die Sattelstütze nachschmieren sollte?


Zweitens:
Ich hab ne Dose Galli Lagerfett auf Lithiumbasis. Damit würde ich Lager, Schalthebel, Schaltröllchen und sowas schmieren.
Ist das so okay oder gibt es da sinnvollere Einsatzgebiete?
Welche Schmierstoffe sollte man für solche Zwecke verwenden?


Danke!
Swen


----------



## doscanonos (12. November 2013)

Hallo Sven,
zu Deinen Fragen gibt es wohl 1000 Antworten. Jeder hat sein eigenes Rezept.
Da an Bikes viel mit Leichtmetallen gearbeitet wird, ist Montagepaste grundsätzlich keine schlechte Idee bei Verschraubungen die wegen Wartungsarbeiten öfters mal geöffnet werden müssen. Sie dient hauptsächlich dazu die Gewinde zu schonen und ein "Fressen" dieser zu verhindern. Bei Stahl eignet sich Kupferpaste, bei Leichtmetallen eher ein Fett oder eine Paste. 

Teile die leichtgängig sein sollten würde ich grundsätzlich immer eher ölen als fetten. Kugellager werden gefettet, Gleitlager geölt. Dabei ist jedoch jeweils auf die notwendige Viskosität des Schmiermittels zu achten.
Deine Frage ist also "pauschal" gar nicht so einfach zu beantworten.

Schaltungsgelenke würde ich (meine ganz persönliche Meinung) mit einem zähem hochviskosem Öl schmieren - also einem Kettenöl.
Problem bei Fetten ist, daß man diese, von aussen aufgetragen, eigentlich nicht dahin bekommt wo sie wirken sollen. Öle, selbst dickflüssige, kriechen irgentwann meist dahin wo sie schmieren sollen. Fette machen das grundsätzlich nicht. Wenn man also etwas richtig fetten will sollte man die Baugruppe komplett zerlegen (reingen) und das Fett beim Zusammenbau an den notwendigen Stellen auftragen.

Vielleicht hilft diese meine Ansicht etwas bei Deinen Fragen.

MfG
doscanonos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (12. November 2013)

Morgen,

das klingt plausibel.

Was mich dann interessieren würde;
Welche Arten von Montagepasten gibt es und was hat es damit auf sich?
Z.b. las ich was von Keramikpasten, etc?


Interessensfrage, wo am Rad sind Gleitlager verbaut? Da fallen mir jetzt nur Kugellager ein.


Eine Frage zu Ölen:
Man liest häufiger von "Wet Lube" und "Dry Lube".
Worin bestehen da konkret die Unterschiede? Ist das "Wet ube"einfach viskoser, sodass es sich schlechter runterspülen lässt?

Danke!

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. November 2013)

Gleitlager hast du z.b. in der Gabel oder in den Dämpferaufnahmen.
Montagepaste mit Keramik- oder Kunststoffpartikel wird v.a. bei Carbonsattelstützen verwendet, da sie die Haftreibung zwischen Sattelrohr und Stütze erhöhen und so die nötigen Klemmkräfte reduzieren.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (12. November 2013)

Hi,

soweit klar, das liest man sehr häufig.
Eher seltener liest man was zu klassischen Alustützen oder anderen Aufbauteilen.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## garbel (12. November 2013)

doscanonos schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> zu Deinen Fragen gibt es wohl 1000 Antworten. Jeder hat sein eigenes Rezept.
> Da an Bikes viel mit Leichtmetallen gearbeitet wird, ist Montagepaste grundsätzlich keine schlechte Idee bei Verschraubungen die wegen Wartungsarbeiten öfters mal geöffnet werden müssen. Sie dient hauptsächlich dazu die Gewinde zu schonen und ein "Fressen" dieser zu verhindern. Bei Stahl eignet sich Kupferpaste, bei Leichtmetallen eher ein Fett oder eine Paste.
> 
> ...



Du schmierst doch Montagepaste hoffentlich nicht auf Gewinde!?


----------



## gromit (12. November 2013)

Könntet Ihr bitte mal konkrete Bespiele machen,
z.B. Lenker und Vorbau montieren, welches Produkt nehmt Ihr als Beispiel bei 
ALU Lenker, Alu Vorbau oder Carbon Lenker, Alu Vorbau.
Nehmt Ihr was bei Alu-Rahmen/Alu-Sattelstütze? Wenn ja, welches Produkt?

cu 
gromit


----------



## GrillMeister (12. November 2013)

Hi, 

Montagepasten haben den Zweck Fügeflächen vor Korrosion zu schützen und den Reibwert dabei auf ein definiertes niveau zu bringen.  

Bei Schrauben, verhindert man damit, dass die Gewinde fressen oder festgammeln und das am Drehmomentschlüssel eingestellte Moment auch dem Anzugsmoment entspricht. 

Dadurch das sichergestellt ist, dass das Anzusmoment stimmt, wird auch die Sicherheit gegenüber einem ungewollten lösen der Schrauben erhöht.

Bei Klemmungen hat Anti-Seize, wie das Zeug auf genannt wird, neben dem Korrosionschutz den Effekt, dass die Klemmkraft möglich Gleichmäßig über den Umfang verteilt wird und nicht etwa durch zu hohe Reibung nur im Bereich des Verschlusses drückt.

Sie eignet sich daher keinesfalls als Ersatz für Schmierstoffe.

Eine gute Montagepaste zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass sei aus Syntheticöl ist, damit sie lang hält, und zusätzlich Festschmierstoffanteil enthält. 

Von Kupferpaste würde ich abraten, weil das bei einem Rad nicht nötig ist, das Zeug ne ziemliche Sauerrei veranstaltet und sich schlecht abwaschen lässt.


Sicherheitsrelevante Schrauben, zB der Bremsen, kann man mit Schraubensicherungsmittel einsetzen. Ein leichtes bis mittelfestes Mittel reicht. Mehr wird einem die Gewinde beim lösen zerstören, bzw. muss man dann immer mit dem Heißluftfön dran...


Zum Thema Schmierstoffe, kann ich folgenden Thread empfehlen, in dem ich und andere sich bereits lang und breit zum Thema Fett ausgelassen haben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=657406


Und außer ein wenig Öl für Gabel, Schaltung und Kette, braucht man für die alltäglich Wartung auch nicht mehr.


Grüße,

GM


----------



## Bierschinken88 (12. November 2013)

Moin,

d.h. grndsätzlich ist das Verwenden von Montagepaste an jeder festen Verschraubung sinnvoll?! Habe ich das so richtig verstanden.

Gibts da Qualitativ bzw. von den Ingredienzien so gravierende Unterschiede, dass man da drauf achten muss, was man kauft oder kann  man da fast blind zugreifen?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## Al_Borland (12. November 2013)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die meisten angegebenen Drehmomente "trocken" gemeint sind. Das heißt, die Drehmomente sind so berechnet, dass die Schrauben in ungefettetem Zustand angezogen werden. Die Reibung im Gewinde erhöht sich der Druck des Schraubenkopfes ist geringer als bei gefettem Gewinde.
Bei kritischen Anwendungsfällen kann das schon bedeuten, dass man zu viel angezogen hat.


----------



## fone (14. November 2013)

Montagepaste wenn's Probleme mit nicht ausreichender klemmung gibt. Pedale, kurbelschrauben, so zeug würde ich fetten. Nicht extra alles auseinanderbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (14. November 2013)

ich würde Montagepaste für alle Schraubverbindungen mit größerem Drehmoment nehmen, besonders Pedale und Tretlager. Schrauben mit kleinem Drehmoment mit Schraubensicherung verschrauben. Fett für Kugellager und Öl für die kleinen Gelenke.

Die Carbon-Montagepaste für Sattelstütze, Lenker etc hat nichts mit normaler Montagepaste zu tun, welche ein Festfressen oder Kontaktkorrosion verhindern soll, sondern  enthält Micropearls oder andere Reibpartner, damit die Verbindung auch bei weniger starker Klemmung nicht rutscht.


----------



## Dice8 (14. November 2013)

Ich benutze Montagepaste für alle Schraubengewinde am Bike damit die nicht festgammeln. Die Sattelstütze und z.B. für den Einbau des Tretlagers (Hollowtech) kommt Montagepaste auch zum Einsatz. Der Vorbau und die Lenkerklemmung bekommen weder Fett noch Montagepaste an den Klemmstellen. Diese müssen fettfrei sein. Nur die Schraubengewinde bekommen ein bisschen Montagepaste ab. 

Galli Fett habe ich auch und benutze es ausschließlich für Kugellager. Also für die Rillenkugellager am Hinterbau und z.B. die Konuslager in den (Shimano-) Pedalen. Der Steuersatz bekommt bei mir normales 2 Radfett (Motorex oder Shimano). Die Schaltkomponenten wie Schaltwerk und Umwerfer werden von mir an den bewegelichen Teilen mit Ballistol geschmiert.


----------



## fone (14. November 2013)

wie unterscheidet sich die funktion von fett und montagepaste auf schraubengewinden? bei beiden gehts doch nur ums nicht festgammeln. oder nennt ihr fett auch einfach montagepaste?

"montagepaste" hat für mich am rad immer was mit reibung erhöhen zu tun, also carbon-montagepaste.


----------



## Dice8 (14. November 2013)

Wie du schon schreibst soll Montagepaste die Reibung erhöhen. Deshalb kommt die auf die Sattelstütze damit die nicht in den Rahmen rutschen kann. Wie das bei Schraubgewinden ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich benutze dort die Montagepaste aus Gewohnheit.


----------



## garbel (14. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> "montagepaste" hat für mich am rad immer was mit reibung erhöhen zu tun, also carbon-montagepaste.



Bei mir auch. Wenn du das Zeug auf's Gewinde schmierst, hast du das Drehmoment erreicht, bevor die Schraube überhaupt ganz reingedreht ist


----------



## xrated (14. November 2013)

Montagepaste die aushärtet und vor lösen und Korrosion schützt (auch chemisch wegen Verbindung unterschiedlicher Metalle) wäre eigentlich optimal für fast alle Schrauben am Fahrrad.
Fett schützt vor Korrosion aber die Schraube löst sich eher und das Drehmoment wird verfälscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. November 2013)

werft ihr absichtlich alle mögliche begriffe durcheinander? da komm ich nicht mehr mit. ciao.


----------



## memphis35 (14. November 2013)

Es ist halt schon alles , mehr od. weniger exact , gesagt .

Aber noch nicht von allen .


----------



## xrated (14. November 2013)

Mich würde interessieren was das genau für eine Schraubensicherung ist, mit denen Schrauben manchmal vorbehandelt sind.


----------



## beetle (14. November 2013)

Microverkapselteschraubensicherung. Ich mach auf die meisten Schrauben am Rad immer flüssige Schraubensicherung drauf. Mittelfest. Pedale Fett. Mir würde es im Traum nicht einfallen auf sagen wir mal die Schrauben der Bremsscheibe mit was anderem wie Schraubensicherung zu behandeln. Eigentlich nichts was fatal ausgehen kann, wenn es plötzlich abfällt.

Kleines Beispiel: Canyon hatte damals beim 2011er Nerve AM mit der Schraubensicherung gespart. Auf dem Alpencross hat sich die Schraube am Umlenkhebel gelöst. Ich habs gerade noch gemerkt, bevor ich sie verloren habe. 

MTBs werden gut durchgeschüttelt, deswegen Schraubensicherung auf die Schrauben und nicht Montagepaste.


----------



## fone (15. November 2013)

re 

oder die schrauben kontrollieren, vor allem nach den ersten ausfahrten mit einem frisch montierten neubike. das hat nix mit gesparter schraubensicherung zu tun.

schraubensicherung hab ich nur an den bremsscheiben und an schrauben, die sich immer wieder lösen. (ist genau eine (umlenkhebel-)schraube bei allen bisher gefahrenen bikes.)

was redet ihr immer von schrauben und montagepaste, die haben doch gar nix miteinander zu tun?!? ich bin schon ganz verwirrt.


----------



## xrated (15. November 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Microverkapselteschraubensicherung.



Genau das wars. Aber wo gibt es sowas zu kaufen?

 @fone
Von Shimano gibt es Montagepaste die man u.a. auch auf Schraubengewinden benützt. Ähnlich auch Park Tool Anti-Seize ASC-1. Anti-Seize = Neudeutsch Montagepaste


----------



## fone (15. November 2013)

anti-seize für schraubenverbindungen von loctite scheint den selben zeck zu erfüllen wie normales fett, ist allerdings halt hitzebeständig. 
ah, ok, das shimano zeug soll also da eingesetzt werden, wo vermutlich die meisten fett verwenden (dachte ich zumindest). 
verhindert festgammeln. that's it.

alles klar. danke.


----------



## aemkei77 (15. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> werft ihr absichtlich alle mögliche begriffe durcheinander? da komm ich nicht mehr mit. ciao.



nein, die Bikeindustrie wirft die Begriffe durcheinander. 

Montagepaste wird in der Industrie für hochbelastete Gleitflächen und Schraubverbindungen verwendet, da Schmierfett dazu nicht geignet ist (Temperaturbeständigkeit, Haftfähigkeit, Schmierfilmbeständigkeit). 
Kupferpaste gehört zu auch zu den Montagepasten, da es aber zu Kontaktkorrosion bei Alu kommen kann wird am Bike lieber metallfreie Montagepaste benutzt 

Die Carbon-Montagepaste dient zur Hafterhöhung der Klemmverbindung und ist im Prinzip genau das Gegenteil der Montagepaste


----------



## Hacky 2003 (15. November 2013)

Hallo aemkei77
Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich arbeite in einer Papierfabrik da ist es ziemlich nass und das Wasser zum Teil aggresiv,deshalb kommt bei uns zum vermeidem von Kontaktkorrosin Montagepaste(auch Anti Size genannt) immer an die normalen Schrauben(verzinkte) und bei Edelstahl zum verhindern dass die Schrauben fressen,wer schon mal erlebt hat wie es ist wenn eine M16 Schraube gefressen hat weis wovon ich rede,und das kann bei Edelstahl verdammt schnell gehen, bei Schrauben die nicht von alleine aufgehen dürfen(durch vibrationen) nehmen wir Loctite 243 mittelfest.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Al_Borland (15. November 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> ... Montagepaste(auch Anti Size genannt)...


Anti Seize. Hat nix mit Größe zu tun und wird [anti ßieß] ausgesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (15. November 2013)

Hallo Al_Borland
Man verzeihe mir meinen Rechtschreibfehler,wir wissen beide was gemeint ist.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## garbel (15. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Die Carbon-Montagepaste dient zur Hafterhöhung der Klemmverbindung und ist im Prinzip genau das Gegenteil der Montagepaste



Wie müßte/sollte das Zeug denn richtigerweise heißen? (Es steht ja sogar "Montagepaste" drauf...)


----------



## Al_Borland (15. November 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Al_Borland
> Man verzeihe mir meinen Rechtschreibfehler,wir wissen beide was gemeint ist.
> Gruß Hacky


Sorry, sollte nicht falsch rüber kommen. Ich höre nur öfters genau die Aussprache, die du geschrieben hast. Tut weh im Ohr.


----------



## beetle (16. November 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Genau das wars. Aber wo gibt es sowas zu kaufen?



Meines Wissens gar nicht. Nimm einfach die flüssige Variante. Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung. Kommt exakt aufs selbe raus.


----------



## xrated (16. November 2013)

Gibt es denn einen gravierenden Unterschied von Parktool Anti-Seize oder Shimano Montagepaste zu dem Carbonzeug von Dynamic? Oder ist das Zeug von Shimano am Ende nur Fett?


----------



## xc_fahrer (16. November 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Gibt es denn einen gravierenden Unterschied von Parktool Anti-Seize oder Shimano Montagepaste zu dem Carbonzeug von Dynamic? Oder ist das Zeug von Shimano am Ende nur Fett?


Ja. Das sind total verschiedene Produkte.  Die Carbon-Montagepaste hat kleine Plastikkügelchen drin. Man spürt die Kügelchen zwischen den Fingern. Die notwendige Klemmkraft wird wirkilich schneller erreicht, als bei trockener Verbindung. Und da es außerdem noch gegen Knackgeräusche hilft, nehme ich es auch für Alu-Sattelstützen, Lenker und Vorbauten. Auf Schraubengewinden hat das Zeug aber nichts zu suchen. Bei meinem Rennrad Syntace-F99-Vorbau reichen mit Carbon-Montagepaste knappe 4 Nm, um den sicher auf dem Carbonschaft zu klemmen. Ohne Montagepaste ist er immer mit der Zeit nach oben gewandert und der Steuersatz hat Spiel bekommen.

Die Shimano-Montagepaste hat keine spürbaren Partikel drin. Ist irgend was fett/öl-artiges mit Feststoffanteil (muß man regelmäßig aufrühren, sonst setzt sich oben was dünnflüssiges ab), aber dünner und cremiger als Lagerfett, eher wie Sonnencreme bei kühlen Temperaturen. Einpinseln geht besser als bei Lagerfett. Ich nehme an, daß das Feststoffzeug Kontaktkorrosion besser verhindert, als reines Fett und auch nicht so leicht ausgewaschen wird. Die Shimano-Montagepaste wird übrigens von Klüber hergestellt.


----------



## fone (17. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> nein, die Bikeindustrie wirft die Begriffe durcheinander.
> 
> Montagepaste wird in der Industrie für hochbelastete Gleitflächen und Schraubverbindungen verwendet, da Schmierfett dazu nicht geignet ist (Temperaturbeständigkeit, Haftfähigkeit, Schmierfilmbeständigkeit).
> Kupferpaste gehört zu auch zu den Montagepasten, da es aber zu Kontaktkorrosion bei Alu kommen kann wird am Bike lieber metallfreie Montagepaste benutzt
> ...



ah. ok!


----------



## RetroRider (17. November 2013)

Ich hab mal eine Zeit lang Pedale trocken montiert, aber dann haben die immer geknackt. Seitdem ich wieder Fett auf Pedalgewinde mache ist Ruhe.


----------

